

Study confirms link between omega-3 and increased prostate cancer risk - ValentineC
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2013-07/fhcr-scl070913.php

======
slimchrisp
Here's a good response. [http://bit.ly/1dnJQnW](http://bit.ly/1dnJQnW)

